Ask HN: What are the most difficult aspects of home gardening? - munchieboy
======
ljsocal
Rather than "difficult", I will share the most important aspects: Soil health:
take soil samples from several places in your garden and get a soil analysis
done so you know. What you have and what you need. Building and maintaining
soil health is your first and biggest priority.

Water: depending on where you live, you will likely have some water
challenges: availability/restrictions, minerals/salt, distribution around the
garden, etc.

Light: map your garden area(s) so you know the quality and timing (time of day
and seasonal).

Plants/trees: do your research. Find plants/tree varieties that are
appropriate for your area. Plant them during the appropriate window of time
for that variety.

Time: gardening can take a lot of time depending on the plants/trees you
choose. If you have unlimited time and desire, great.

Money: ditto comments on time

Best of luck!

~~~
munchieboy
Thanks!

